# Top Ten Signs You're Too Old to Be Trick or Treat



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

ROFLMAO!!! I love #2!! That's gonna be my bro!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

LoL,LOL,LOLLOLOLOL

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## ravenmanor (Sep 1, 2004)

Very nice Larry! Loved it.

David - http://www.ravenmanor.com


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

LMAO
Larry you rule!








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

LOL!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

You forgot one. 
11-When a 98 year old man or woman answers the door and says "Why I haven't seen you since we went Trick-or-Treating as kids!"


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

2 and 4 are hilarious!
Great list!


----------

